# Pregnancy/kidding clip?



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd like to shave up my LaMancha before she kids (I didn't shave the ND I had, and that was nasty!), but I have no idea how.  How much should I shave? What areas (pics would be great)? What should I use to shave with? 


After the birth, I'll be milking her twice a day. Is it a good idea to keep the udders/legs/lower belly area shaved to avoid fur in the milk? Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am going to be giving my girls their kidding/dairy clip tomorrow. I will take some pictures for you


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I stole my husbands clippers an used it with out a clip on mine









This was a few weeks ago I made sure and shaved her utters too so I could get a good look









This was last night it hasn't grown in very fast which is nice . Just keep in mind I've NEVER done this before so I could have done it wrong


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I just did a dairy trim for the first time, too. I used a cheap set of clippers. I trimmed the fur around her lady bits, udder, on her legs near the udder, and in front of her udder. I trimmed a little bit off her tail that sometimes get a little dirty, too, so she looks like she has a bobtail.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> I just did a dairy trim for the first time, too. I used a cheap set of clippers. I trimmed the fur around her lady bits, udder, on her legs near the udder, and in front of her udder. I trimmed a little bit off her tail that sometimes get a little dirty, too, so she looks like she has a bobtail.


Thank you! That's exactly what I'm wanting to do with Daisy.

I have clippers, and razors if needed (for the udder, maybe?). Do you just shave like you do a human (I do my brother's all the time), or what? With or against the fur? I'm worried about nicking her.  Should I tie her to the fence, or put her on the milking stand (which she's not been on yet.)?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I used the household clippers and sheared my ND a couple days ago. This was my first time, and that goat was TERRIFIED of the sound of them! Once I started shaving she didn't care, though. I didn't take too many pics, but I attached some. I shaved around her vulva, udder, tailhead, and ligaments. It looks terrible in pictures, but not actually so bad in real life. Here are the pics:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here are my pics a little late...


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I do very close to J.O.Y.'s job. I like to shave up their tail head a bit so I can feel ligs better and see contractions. It really helps.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I normally like to do the legs a but more to keep it clean but no one was willing to sit still for that lol! (Well puff did so I can't complain about her!) and I also clip a bit of the fore udder area so the kids can feel around where they should go lol! It also is better come a week later when I start milking


----------

